# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Imazhe të animuara

## davidd

kam par disa qe kane foto te animuar. pse mua me del kjo me poshte, kur mundohem te upload/ngarkoj nje foto te animuar? 

"Nuk mund të ngarkoni foto të animuara."

----------


## davidd

si mund ta korrigjoj titullin e temes?  doja te thosha "imazhe te animuara" dhe na ka dale dryshe

----------


## davidd

Ska asnje ndonje pergjie per kete?

----------

